
Hacker News, for iPhone and iPod Touch - seanl
http://michaelgrinich.com/hackernews/
======
pierrefar
I built a very thumb friendly HN interface: <http://mhm.gd/hn/> It takes the
HN RSS and formats it with big links and text, all loading very quickly.

I use it on my Android all the time.

------
pstinnett
I use this as my default way to browse HN from my phone. Typically I don't
vote much while on my mobile, so sometimes I'm not logged in through the app.
I think it works well. My biggest request would be Instapaper support.

------
sprsquish
Please please please add Instapaper support for this.

~~~
jwr
Until there is Instapaper support, I think I'll keep using
<http://icombinator.net/> in Safari, which lets me add articles to Instapaper.

I'll be watching this app, though, as it does look nice.

------
seanl
Is anyone using this? Is it any good?

~~~
sh1mmer
It's ok. I wish he would do some updates though. There are some annoying bugs
and I haven't ever seen this updated.

~~~
grinich
hey. I'd _love_ to hear about these bugs! you can either post them in this
thread or email me at grinich@mit.edu. feature requests are also very welcome.

~~~
halostatue
Two feature requests:

1\. Let me pull down the reply field to see the comment I'm replying to.
Having to reply blind is frustrating.

2\. Figure out how to make it so that I can select text from comments.

Instapaper support would be nice, but not immediately necessary for me.

------
barlo
I've been using it on and off for the last week or so. It has a nice interface
and works pretty well overall. I do wish it had the ability to copy and paste
the URL of the articles or allow you to open the links in a browser other than
Safari, such as Atomic Web (which can be called using the atomic:// protocol).

And actually on that note, if you haven't tried Atomic Web, I highly recommend
it.

------
bensummers
Doesn't Readability still require the whole thing to be downloaded, which
takes ages? Wouldn't it be better to have an option to use the Google
reformatter?

<http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http://news.ycombinator.com/>

~~~
grinich
Yeah, it has to download the entire page. Readability just does a script
injection and reformats the page.

My only problem is text size. The google reformatter does strip out a lot of
the cruft, but I can't say that it's easier to read, which was my goal.

Example, A NYTimes story: <http://cl.ly/bC6>

~~~
halostatue
Maybe the two pieces can be combined?

------
danfitch
So just a question is this legal? Taking something that is free and charging
for it on the app store. Just a question, because I like it and want to use
something like this on my android(going to try <http://mhm.gd/hn>)

~~~
benatkin
It's legal for the reason that there isn't any law that would make it illegal.
But it also isn't charging for something that's free. The charge is for the
app's features, not for access to HN.

~~~
grinich
It's like buying bottled water.

------
mufumbo
i like this. there's a really simple free version for the android platform and
i would collaborate to improve it if it was a opensource project. Including
readability to it is very important.

------
latortuga
Just a note for you, on your website, when you click the screenshots they show
up underneath the demo video that's playing - this is on Win7 Google Chrome.

~~~
grinich
thanks. can you send me a screenshot?

------
nickpp
I would buy this Right Now... if only it was also for my iPad...

~~~
grinich
coming soon ;)

~~~
commieneko
So if I buy it now will for my iPod, will I have to buy it again for my iPad?

~~~
grinich
nope, it will be a free update.

~~~
commieneko
Just bought it and am posting this with it. Seems to work...

~~~
grinich
thanks! let me know how it goes.

------
pkaler
What did you use to capture the video?

~~~
grinich
I used Snapz Pro X for the screen capture.

Here's a great blog post about creating iPhone screencasts by Loren Brichter,
who made Tweetie (recently acquired by Twitter).

[http://blog.atebits.com/2009/03/not-your-average-iphone-
scre...](http://blog.atebits.com/2009/03/not-your-average-iphone-screencast/)

~~~
fortes
Did you use SimFinger?

~~~
grinich
Yep. Snapz Pro X let's you hide the mouse cursor.

SimFinder code is on also github; <http://github.com/atebits/SimFinger>

------
jrockway
Glad to know that people are selling my posts for $3 in the app store. Time to
write something offensive so the app gets banned.

~~~
lonestar
If Opera started charging $3 for Opera Mini in the App Store, would you be
upset? You're paying for a nicer interface to something that is free, not the
content of HN.

------
idan
Finally.

